# Ultegra Brake LDS4 Fork



## PatM (Jan 28, 2004)

I am converting my ultegra parts over to me new Look 461 and when I went to put the front brakes on the bolt that goes through the fork seems to short. Is there any solution to use the existing brakes ? 
Thanks Pat


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*LBS should have something to use...*



PatM said:


> I am converting my ultegra parts over to me new Look 461 and when I went to put the front brakes on the bolt that goes through the fork seems to short. Is there any solution to use the existing brakes ?
> Thanks Pat


When I found out that I needed a new bolt, I simply showed the old one to the LBS and
got a new one that is at least equally as long. FWIW, I use Campy Centaur and I can't
imagine Ultegra parts being any more scarce than Campy parts .


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

PatM said:


> I am converting my ultegra parts over to me new Look 461 and when I went to put the front brakes on the bolt that goes through the fork seems to short. Is there any solution to use the existing brakes ?
> Thanks Pat


Pat you need a longer nut. Any LBS should have one. It's very common to require a longer nut on carbon fork like an LOOK


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*If your LBS doesn't have one, try this;*

www.wisecyclebuys.com has Ti bolts that fit. Just ask William there-I ran into the same problem. Set me back $8 but I needed it and I needed a new f. derailer anyway (old one had too narrow of a clamp) so I splurged.


----------



## PatM (Jan 28, 2004)

*Thanks all*

I ended up finding a long bolt at Lictons, I needed some other stuff anyway(cables etc) so I just placed an order with them. The thing that got me was that I have a CAAD 3 and KHS both with carbon forks and niether one had that problem. Oh well, live and learn


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, 2004. Found this feed on google because I just ran into the same problem. Taken mine into the LBS today.


----------

